# Planted Tank for Gold Lovers...



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Buried treasure! I kept a nice white real pearl in my tank for years not too sure what ever happened to it. The gold coin on the other hand I would keep an eye on, lol!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, looks like the custodian is doing his job


----------



## kushy04 (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh boy, how this tank has grown since this picture... the coin is almost completely covered by the S. Repens... and that moss... 0(>_<)0

Bump: @;


AutumnSky said:


> Buried treasure! I kept a nice white real pearl in my tank for years not too sure what ever happened to it. The gold coin on the other hand I would keep an eye on, lol!


Well freshwater will not dissolve pearls, it should still be in your tank burried somewhere in the substrate... And I'm not too worried about my gold coin in the tank, Only my wife and I live up on some umpteenth floor in one of Philly's scrapers...


----------



## kushy04 (Mar 27, 2018)

Here's an update on the growth...


----------

